# Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

Hotel 2 promises to bring it again this year, who's in?


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

im in hotel 2 again this year.. it was a good time last year


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (BenMSki)*

I am booked at hotel 2, but people are telling me to change it to 3.. What you guys thinks, stay at 2 or go to 3??


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

stay at 2 - the hotels have been up for only 2 days, 2 will be full of dubbers


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

stay at 2 man, they'll all fill up anyway.....ah the memories


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (BenMSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenMSki* »_stay at 2 man, they'll all fill up anyway.....ah the memories









Yeah, we had a very good time last year at Hotel 2. Some very good times. Stay at 2 cause thats where we'll be again this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Isgro)*

just finished my reservation at hotel 2.....now i dont have anything to worry about until the drive to jersey....cant wait to get to july 16th - brian


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (GoldPOS)*

Stay at number 2... looks like it has a lot of parking, and no one wants to deal with those Brunswich A**hole cops. And indoor parking could be a bad thing 
1. if you're slammed or 
2. if they won't let anyone party
Hotel 2 all the way... we have 5 rooms


_Modified by Georgy420 at 4:40 AM 4-15-2004_


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Georgy420)*

bathtub full of booze again?


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (mikey97)*

Wasn't hotel 2 the Courtyard Marriot lastyear?
I was at the Courtyard last year and it was a great time, lotsa partying lotsa burnouts.. I'm staying there again this year (#3) But they'll all have a good time


----------



## Odiejlg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

Isnt the courtyard this year in Edison, not Brunswick? I think we got evicted from all the brunswick hotels...lol


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Odiejlg)*

Oh yeah, nevermind....
haha yeah the brunswick hotels kind of banned us


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

im up in therrrr


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*2nd Hotel*

Just reserved two rooms last night for Hotel 2. 
Come on, lets get this place crazy this year....
Who else is in?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

I have one reserved but they said I couldn't get a group rate just yet?
They said they will give me a call back and try to get me in at it.
It's only 20 dollars more anyways so its not a biggie.


----------



## Vrdady (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (dox)*

I will be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (Vrdady)*

im in #2


----------



## Deniro1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (mikey97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey97* »_bathtub full of booze again?
















if i recall there were numerous pubes found in that bathtub..haha..more good times this year Ben, we booked at #2, central mass biatchs


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Deniro)*

said "bathtub full of booze (and pubes)" inhibited bathing for the extent of the weekend.


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

Switched to #2 for saturday night!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (BenMSki)*

I got 5 rooms for all the NH crew, #2 will be the party hotel #1 is a dump.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (BenMSki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenMSki* »_said "bathtub full of booze (and pubes)" inhibited bathing for the extent of the weekend.









That bathroom was a mess, I believe I have video of a person (we'll keep him anonymous) with a plastic bag on his hand trying to unclog the toilet.















Hotel #2 will be craziiness once again this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (Isgro)*

I just booked... its gonna be a blast!!!
whats the drinking age in Jersey? 21?


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*

there is gonna be a crew of maritimers from low motion in hotel 2
bring your party hats


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr6exy* »_I just booked... its gonna be a blast!!!
whats the drinking age in Jersey? 21?

The drinking age in all 50 states is 21.
The hotel looks pretty decent, and I think it's pretty close to Hotel #3
Sheraton Edison Website
the property








yes please


----------



## str8-dubn (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (DiscoStu)*

i'm booked. gonna be sick once again..


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (str8-dubn)*

I'll be there with a few other guys. Every time I think about it I get freakin pumped, can't wait.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Isgro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_
That bathroom was a mess, I believe I have video of a person (we'll keep him anonymous) with a plastic bag on his hand trying to unclog the toilet.















Hotel #2 will be craziiness once again this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


*raises hand with shame* amazing what a little booze in your blood will do to you.


----------



## Deniro1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

ben i think ur new name should be sh--ty


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (Deniro)*

The Kansas Kilt Krew will be up in hotel #2 representin' the mk2s. That hotel looks all sorts of sick made, but I'm just hoping they have ample room for some major tire shredding!!!


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

was at hilton but switched to #2 today. Bunch of Bel Air guys going to be there this year.


----------



## High_Body (Aug 10, 2003)

im a waterfest vergin... so better be a kick ass time... if im not ****ty atleast 2 or the 3 days im gonna be pissed!!!! 
i dont know if its a good idea...but how mout a pic or 2 to see whos repin what


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (High_Body)*

Just booked #2, time to count down the days


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_The Kansas Kilt Krew will be up in hotel #2 representin' the mk2s. That hotel looks all sorts of sick made, but I'm just hoping they have ample room for some major tire shredding!!!









Oh my fellow Kansan's...I used to live out in Topeka for years!! Welcome ya'll







Def have to meet ya!


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
Oh my fellow Kansan's...I used to live out in Topeka for years!! Welcome ya'll







Def have to meet ya!

No doubt, we'll hook up and drink a few. Just look for the "green bean" and my buddy's sh!t brown 'rocco with KS plates. Later bro...


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

Just got the call from tony Torque video magazine- http://www.torquevm.com -will be at the sheraton... good times.


----------



## PERCH 24V (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (BenMSki)*

Just booked...YEAH BABY















This is what were bringing... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1326258


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (PERCH 24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PERCH 24V* »_Just booked...YEAH BABY















This is what were bringing... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1326258

Oh yeah, well we're bringing plenty of this:


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gti250hp)*

Who here is "underage"... or so they call it?
Not like it really matters...


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (dox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dox* »_Who here is "underage"... or so they call it?
Not like it really matters...

Shhhh


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (JmakVR6)*

me


----------



## targuscat (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*

Hotel #1 is still the hardcore dubbers hotels and always will be the back lot is perfect for the ladies and the cars go check it out.......


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (targuscat)*

Yea so the other hotels wont have any hardcore dubbers


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

being a 'minor' i went into liquor stores in NJ with a bunch of kids, bought beer and no one asked me for ID at all.
Granted i have alot more facial hair and look old for my age. I was 19 last year, gonna be 20 this time around.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_being a 'minor' i went into liquor stores in NJ with a bunch of kids, bought beer and no one asked me for ID at all.
Granted i have alot more facial hair and look old for my age. I was 19 last year, gonna be 20 this time around.


We could easily become fast friends!


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (targuscat)*

I'm 18 but I'm like 6'1 235 and here in canada they leave me alone when I go out or buy beer







we'll see if our US friends are nice with me







who cares about beein legal anyways







can't wait guys!!I've been a huge fan of VW for 8 years now.....and this summer is gonna be THE summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg Tuners* »_Just reserved two rooms last night for Hotel 2. 
Come on, lets get this place crazy this year....
Who else is in?

Just reserved a third room for our crew...


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

I just booked for friday night as well.


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (dox)*

Yup, the crazy canucks are in Hotel #2 this year......Can't wait...there are a "few" of us coming that way....
Hotel #2 OWNZ you


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (evilman69)*

Schimmel Performance will be tearing up hotel #2! Get ready for some rwd burnouts!

Forgot the traditional strippers! Prob. Fri. night!


_Modified by burgundyvr6 at 4:43 PM 4-20-2004_


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (burgundyvr6)*

Im booked at hotel #2. Lets do this.


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (saceone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saceone* »_I'm 18 but I'm like 6'1 235 and here in canada they leave me alone when I go out or buy beer







we'll see if our US friends are nice with me







who cares about beein legal anyways







can't wait guys!!I've been a huge fan of VW for 8 years now.....and this summer is gonna be THE summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damnit... I get ID everytime I go an buy cigarettes or alcohol...and Ill be 23...must be the braces







Yeah I know I prolly look 12 if I wasn't so god darn tall!
Lets rock this Hotel!!!!
Danielle


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (VdubInIt96)*

we had a cop make us pull back into the parking spots and carded the people that bought booze at some packy last year. What song did we have rippin in the car? ....Black eyed peas - "Lets get retarded in here"














I don't think anyone would have gotten in trouble, i think he was just tryin to get the store in trouble for sellin to underage people. No need to worry this year cuz our whole crew is 21+ now


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (mikey97)*

hotel 2 for me and my crew. all 3 of us! see you there


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_Forgot the traditional strippers! Prob. Fri. night!

_Modified by burgundyvr6 at 4:43 PM 4-20-2004_


NIIIICE!! I'll also have my girl there and she's always down for showing off her body. So look for the green bean if you need a model for your car


----------



## gekbi1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
Damnit... I get ID everytime I go an buy cigarettes or alcohol...and Ill be 23...must be the braces







Yeah I know I prolly look 12 if I wasn't so god darn tall!
Lets rock this Hotel!!!!
Danielle

I feel you brother, thats why i dont smile


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_
I feel you brother, thats why i dont smile

its a 'sister'


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (gti250hp)*

If she's hot she can crawl on my car all night! 
See ya there!
Just look for the Barney Mobile:










_Modified by burgundyvr6 at 12:36 PM 4-21-2004_


----------



## estaloco69 (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (BenMSki)*

Hey i stayed at this hotel last year really nice place. a couple of vendors stayed there last year the parking lot in the back is huge
it will be a nice lot to hang out 
See you guys there


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_
its a 'sister' 


Thanks..yeah its ok..everyone always thinks Im a dude on here ...ahahah ..dont be afraid to smile!! 
Nice corrado..
I would show you pics of mine but the Jetta is currently in the shop getting repainted an oldskool colour...so as soon as its done Ill post it up!!


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (burgundyvr6)*

yo Burgundy you in hotel 2??? kickass...you got that piece running yet?


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_If she's hot she can crawl on my car all night! 
See ya there!
Just look for the Barney Mobile:









_Modified by burgundyvr6 at 12:36 PM 4-21-2004_

What burgundy is that... nice colour!


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (VdubInIt96)*

dark burgundy pearl with a little more pearl. 
Shooting to get the car running on May1. Seems we may make this goal! Coming together nicely, but the usual delays.
We're def. gonna have a good time at this hotel!


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (burgundyvr6)*

hells yeah....I've been waiting so long since last year to see this car rolling. Its gonna be a good weekend...


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (saceone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saceone* »_I'm 18 but I'm like 6'1 235 and here in canada they leave me alone when I go out or buy beer







we'll see if our US friends are nice with me







who cares about beein legal anyways







can't wait guys!!I've been a huge fan of VW for 8 years now.....and this summer is gonna be THE summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey sace go fetch me a beer ok


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (Teknojnky)*

for clarifictation, hotel 2 is a SHERATON, not sheridan, it was a typo on the waterfest page


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (mikey97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey97* »_we had a cop make us pull back into the parking spots and carded the people that bought booze at some packy last year. What song did we have rippin in the car? ....Black eyed peas - "Lets get retarded in here"














I don't think anyone would have gotten in trouble, i think he was just tryin to get the store in trouble for sellin to underage people. No need to worry this year cuz our whole crew is 21+ now









WHAT!! oh no that sucks....gotta get some fake ID's..







oh:


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (saceone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saceone* »_
WHAT!! oh no that sucks....gotta get some fake ID's..







oh:

I was 20 last year so I made a fake on my computer real fast... no longer then 10 minutes and it was printed. Then stuck a back off an existing ID, put that adhesive film on the front and called it a day. It looked like total ass and only one liquor store out of the 10 we stopped at looked at it weird. He busted out the book and compared it to a picture and then was like can't help you... so i had to play it off like it was real, while i laughed the whole time inside. good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gti250hp)*








what people will do for liquor/beer.. crazy kansan's...you don't need id out there do you







Drive at 14..drink at any age..ahahah thats how it was in Topeka...


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_For those of you who dont know about Absinth, its a green liquid made from wormwood, which makes you hallucinate (its also 140% proof!). Illegal in the states.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albeevr6 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_I just got done reserving 4 hotel rooms in #2
I will be bringing LOT of liquor. We have 4 Absinth bottles just for watefest! For those of you who dont know about Absinth, its a green liquid made from wormwood, which makes you hallucinate (its also 140% proof!). Illegal in the states. Besides that we have a few bottles. The Polish are bringing it this year!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

illegal to import but not illegal to own, it is legal to buy as long as you buy it from one of the legal importers. Laws are very strange regarding absinthe, similar to the laws of cuban cigars. I imported some while in USMC on a Navy ship and never got caught. GOOD SHHT hope you guys enjoy yourself, make sure people drink it properly though. I hope I'm at that hotel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (albeevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albeevr6* »_
illegal to import but not illegal to own, it is legal to buy as long as you buy it from one of the legal importers. Laws are very strange regarding absinthe, similar to the laws of cuban cigars. I imported some while in USMC on a Navy ship and never got caught. GOOD SHHT hope you guys enjoy yourself, make sure people drink it properly though. I hope I'm at that hotel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was going to say... i've imported plenty b4. and we will also be bringin some of the green fairy







I remember last time I got so lit on that stuff and I woke up the next morning with no hang over what so ever. it's good stuff for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_







what people will do for liquor/beer.. crazy kansan's...you don't need id out there do you







Drive at 14..drink at any age..ahahah thats how it was in Topeka...

haha, we may be crazy, but the cops are even worse. Salina is where I live and it's known as the DUI capital of the world. We issue more DUI (Driving Under the Influence) per capita then anyone. How about them apples. So if you want to go out and have a good time, that's cool, but I never think twice about driving home if i've had any alcohol. They'll be on me like stink on an outhouse corn cob.







but you can drive at 14 though.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_I just got done reserving 4 hotel rooms in #2
For those of you who dont know about Absinth, its a green liquid made from wormwood, which makes you hallucinate (its also 140% proof!). 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We should hang out at the hotel together bro!


----------



## GTiTES (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_I just got done reserving 4 hotel rooms in #2
I will be bringing LOT of liquor. We have 4 Absinth bottles just for watefest! For those of you who dont know about Absinth, its a green liquid made from wormwood, which makes you hallucinate (its also 140% proof!). Illegal in the states. Besides that we have a few bottles. The Polish are bringing it this year!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup jorge - we're gonna be packin quite a reserve of absolut, zywiec, and all the good stuff





















this is gonna be f****n awesome!


----------



## str8-dubn (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (GTiTES)*

sounds like an ice luge event to me...


----------



## I'm with stupid! (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (JmakVR6)*

*Hotel #1 owns Hotel #2!!!!* 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaayeesssss!!!


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

hahaha 2 is always better than 1


----------



## gekbi1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (dox)*

Our rooms will be awesome guys... Hopefully there will be some crazy burnuots in the parking lot.
I might be bring a potato gun, and for sure a paintball gun- those will both be put to good use!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_Our rooms will be awesome guys... Hopefully there will be some crazy burnuots in the parking lot.
I might be bring a potato gun, and for sure a paintball gun- those will both be put to good use!









Just not around the cars... please!


----------



## Deniro1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_Our rooms will be awesome guys... Hopefully there will be some crazy burnuots in the parking lot.
I might be bring a potato gun, and for sure a paintball gun- those will both be put to good use!









haha..ill be the one posting the pics of you getting arrested on here


----------



## gekbi1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (Deniro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deniro* »_
haha..ill be the one posting the pics of you getting arrested on here









I would plan on that too


----------



## GTiTES (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (gekbi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gekbi1* »_Our rooms will be awesome guys... Hopefully there will be some crazy burnuots in the parking lot.
I might be bring a potato gun, and for sure a paintball gun- those will both be put to good use!










ahhhh - the chitown polaks are gonna throw down this year







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Delete! (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (GTiTES)*

<-- hotel 2 here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Official Hotel 2 Thread, the who's who (Eurodub-Webmaster)*

reserved hotel #2 last nite we got four rooms total


----------



## veedubu07 (Oct 24, 2002)

theres a good amount of people from winchester, VA stayin in hotel 2


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (veedubu07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubu07* »_theres a good amount of people from winchester, VA stayin in hotel 2

Northern VA (ashburn, manassas, herndon, reston, vienna, mclean, great falls, etc) are there too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (dox)*

Is hotel 2 full yet?


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_Is hotel 2 full yet?

Call them up and find out.
The more the merrier!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (DiscoStu)*

Already in, just seeing if anyone has called lately and how full we're gonna be. How's the parking lot.


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_Already in, just seeing if anyone has called lately and how full we're gonna be. How's the parking lot.

I'll bring the bleach and water for the tires


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

The HOMEGROWN crew is rollin deep into Hotel #2....peep yall there!


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aKaBigMike* »_The HOMEGROWN crew is rollin deep into Hotel #2....peep yall there!

and P.O.S. aka brian


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

word....how many peoples from northern VA..ARE in hotel 2?


----------



## veedubu07 (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

theres a group from winchester stayin in hotel 2


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (veedubu07)*

Just got done reserving my room...
see that light on above your head *ITS ON*










_Modified by SIXTO at 3:03 AM 5-20-2004_


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

I seriously can not wait for waterfest.
I have no idea if i will be showing a vehicle this year. 
I just wrecked my 2001.5 Bora 20V three weeks ago, waiting for the insurance claim to be settles, so i can pick up a GLI...

Please everyone pray for me....
Less than two months till the show, and no show car....
THIS IS A PROBLEM


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

w00t for hotel #2
East coast canucks are going to rip **** up


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (jirby_the_frog)*

Definately the East coast Canucks are gonna be bringing the party.
Too bad i may have sold my car. Oh well have to drive the Coupe Quattro then


----------



## 2bluejettacoupe (Jul 22, 2003)

torque video magazine caravan will be leaving from the baltimore area to go to hotel 2 on friday. is anyone going up there that we can meet up with for a caravan? let us know


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (2bluejettacoupe)*

Leaving from West Chester friday evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_Leaving from West Chester friday evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, you're leaving early. I know the drive there is one of the best parts but the show's not for another month and half you know.















Glad to see theres going to be plenty of people at hotel 2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1-OF-4K (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Isgro)*

We got 6 rooms and a crew of 15+ cars coming from New Hampshire...
Leaving friday afternoon/evening if anyone wants to join us just give a shout...


----------



## mr.miyagi-mk2-16v (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Odiejlg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Odiejlg* »_Isnt the courtyard this year in Edison, not Brunswick? I think we got evicted from all the brunswick hotels...lol

I can't believe you guys got evicted from new bruns man. What did they take all your names and thats how they know if you try and make a reservation this year they wouldn't let you*?* I don't see how they could kick so many people out and expect them not to come back the next year. You guys were all right around the corner from my house, and if you wanted to do some god damn 1 on 1 dragging I would have taken you into Franklin but seriously, now you guys are hitching up in hotels in Edison you say?








VIVA LA RESISTANCE!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_Leaving from West Chester friday evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My crew will be rolling down Friday evening as well.
HOTEL 2 ALL THE WAY


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

Maybe we can have a meeting spot..... cant wait


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Wait some of you guys are leaving soon for the hotel?


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

green fairie...


----------



## GeorgePD (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (Preston H.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston H.* »_green fairie...








drinking that absinth makes your brain nerves go crazy.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Hotel (evilman69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilman69* »_have to drive the Coupe Quattro then

you'll let me borrow it for a while, right?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (2bluejettacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2bluejettacoupe* »_torque video magazine caravan will be leaving from the baltimore area to go to hotel 2 on friday. is anyone going up there that we can meet up with for a caravan? let us know

strait up. a big caravan is leaving vienna, virginia at about 8 friday morning. we should schedule a meet up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (dox)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BENNIBDUBBN (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

I'm down at #2 hope it will be as crazy as last year


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Is there a beer distributor close by


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

BYOB


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

but what if I run out


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Have fun finding a place in NJ that sells beer other than a discount beer/liquor store, they close early, I remember going to a grocery store and were like "No beer!" it was bad...so stock up or shop early just as a tip! See you all there on saturday night! 
Look for my burgundy beauty!!


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
Look for my burgundy beauty!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*

nice


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

what is that behind it


----------



## VeeDubbDiva (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Word to bigmike...Homegrown will be there in full force


----------



## GTiTES (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif #2


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTiTES)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*








this year is gonna be wild


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_







this year is gonna be wild









Oh yes it will


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

indeed


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

Less than a month away! SP's gonna be partying our faces off!


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

this thread needs more hype.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (horshack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *horshack* »_this thread needs more hype.

It is the calm before the storm my friend


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_what is that behind it

Lexus IS300

Sooooo excited does anyone else have like one room and like 8 people stayin in it ahahahah I won't be at hotel 2 though until saturday night!


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*

Very nice


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
Sooooo excited does anyone else have like one room and like 8 people stayin in it ahahahah I won't be at hotel 2 though until saturday night!

no, our crew are comfortably situated....plus i like to puke with dignity and no witnesses


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_
no, our crew are comfortably situated....plus i like to puke with dignity and no witnesses









See my problem is I have friends that keep asking me why I have to have my stereo done by this show, and they hear me talking about how crazy the hotels are an the show that they all want to come.. Oh well..I get the bed...everyone else can sleep on the floor or wherever


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*

I will be taking a bottle of Absinth with me.. So yes it will be crazy


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Are there any other Canadians staying at Hotel #2?? Or is it just Us Crazy Canucks from the east coast?


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_
...everyone else can sleep on the floor or wherever









ah yes, the 'fend for yourself *******' situation








btw best of luck with that stereo, i'm sure the fiberglass will be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

are there any local bars around......







or clubs


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

No reason to be at a bar or club during Waterfest. More action at Hotel 2 than you'll find at any bar!


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_No reason to be at a bar or club during Waterfest. More action at Hotel 2 than you'll find at any bar!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

There is a bar at the hotel.
I was also wondering what type of entertainment was in the area.


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (DiscoStu)*

i think the most important question is who is getting the strippers


----------



## mikey97 (Sep 16, 2003)

plenty of entertainment in the parking lots


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (mikey97)*

thats what im saying!!!!!! the entertainment is in the parking lot!!!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_thats what im saying!!!!!! the entertainment is in the parking lot!!!!!


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_the entertainment is in the parking lot!!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (mikey97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikey97* »_plenty of entertainment in the parking lots









nonononononooo....not the "lots"(implying other hotels).....OUUUUURRRRR PARKING LOT!!!!!! IM RICK JAMES BIATCH!!!!!


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't wait, me and buddy are coming down from Toronto. I am Legal for drinking in Canada (19), but illegal in the States. Can I bring Alcohol across the boarder or not?
I will have to follow everyone to Waterfest since it is my first time going there... plus i have no idea if it is north south east or west of our Hotel.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (merk20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merk20vt* »_I can't wait, me and buddy are coming down from Toronto. I am Legal for drinking in Canada (19), but illegal in the States. Can I bring Alcohol across the boarder or not?
I will have to follow everyone to Waterfest since it is my first time going there... plus i have no idea if it is north south east or west of our Hotel.









Not postive, but since you are underage in the states I don't believe that you are allowed to cross into the states with alcohol in your possession. I'm not definite though.


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_thats what im saying!!!!!! the entertainment is in the parking lot!!!!!

I understand that, but sometimes you wanna check other stuff out.... If there is a local bar or something where there are single girls... cause most of the girls that attend are with someone


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Isgro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Isgro* »_Not postive, but since you are underage in the states I don't believe that you are allowed to cross into the states with alcohol in your possession. I'm not definite though.

Yea I would not try it


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Come to Waterfest for the VWs and the party. Don't expect or even waste your time thinking about getting laid. You're right, almost every girl there is taken.


----------



## candywhite (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

We'll be there


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (candywhite)*

I am not expecting to get laid... I am expecting to meet other people... and check out the bars and clubs in the area if there are any


----------



## crazejimmy (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

I just booked a room...


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JmakVR6* »_
Yea I would not try it









I am going to throw a 12 pk in a cooler, and if they ask if I have any alcohol i'll just be honest and tell them i didn't know... they will most likely take it away, but that means they won't search the coca-cola bottles (rum+coke)


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

oh you canucks are tricky!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (merk20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merk20vt* »_ they won't search the coca-cola bottles (rum+coke)
















Or you could get fruit punch with whatever....


----------



## candywhite (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg Tuners* »_
Or you could get fruit punch with whatever....










Or vodka in water bottles


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (candywhite)*

or just get it off someone down there


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

[lil jon] YEAAAYYYYUUUUHHHHH!!! [/lil jon]


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_or just get it off someone down there









Sounds like a plan, i just didn't want to put anyone in a akward situation.
p.s. vodka in a waterbottle is a good idea


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_I am not expecting to get laid... I am expecting to meet other people... and check out the bars and clubs in the area if there are any









most of the bars are down town New brunswick, on the rutgers university campus. Just be careful where u park your car down there


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (llllllllll)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

WOOOO HOOO HAPPY 4TH OR 5TH DEPENDING ON HOW YOU LOOK AT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Right around the corner..


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JmakVR6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Right around the corner..

I am so psyched!


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

starting to make the list of the stuff to bring


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

It's killing me, i just want to leave already!
When are most of you arriving at the hotel? I am getting there around 6-7pm on Friday, hopefully there will be some Vdubs already there. I am thinking of possibly crusin to Manhattan that night... if i have enough energy.
BTW: Are we doing a beer run while we are there or is everyone just showing up with beer.


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

I am not going to the show on saturday. I will be doing some heavy day drinking with friends at the hotel







I dont see a point in going both days.. Anyone down to chill on saturday, drink, pool, etc..


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

Also what time will everyone be getting there around on Friday?


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

Im thinking between 5 and 7...


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

9 more sleeps till friday night mayhem


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JmakVR6* »_I am not going to the show on saturday. I will be doing some heavy day drinking with friends at the hotel







I dont see a point in going both days.. Anyone down to chill on saturday, drink, pool, etc..

Hell yeah, saturday is no fun at the show, its a day to PARTY! Did you say pool???


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (VdubInIt96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubInIt96* »_Hell yeah, saturday is no fun at the show, its a day to PARTY! Did you say pool???









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

**** us Canucks have already started drinking for this.....Wallingford Subway better watch out this year....


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (evilman69)*

By the way, I booked my room and forgot to mention Waterfest and got charged 109 a night.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

we're going both days, but i'll just have some SERIOUS catching up to do sat. if you mean by pool a game of billiards and not aquatic leisure, im DOWN.....but don't play me for money


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_we're going both days, but i'll just have some SERIOUS catching up to do sat. if you mean by pool a game of billiards and not aquatic leisure, im DOWN.....but don't play me for money









If they have pool tables I'm up for an embarrasment


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

Im only good when Im drunk


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_Im only good when Im drunk









countless persons state the same....i don't understand, will have to try i guess


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *respect_mk3* »_
countless persons state the same....i don't understand, will have to try i guess

then again.....you guys might want to start playing for money if i do


----------



## turboBOESE (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

well, the waterfest rate is gone...but we switched to hotel 2 anyway. woowooooo! we'll have all the hottest dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (turboBOESE)*

rightttttttt


----------



## crazejimmy (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_By the way, I booked my room and forgot to mention Waterfest and got charged 109 a night.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I think I paid $140 a night...They said its like club level or something and continental breakfast included.


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazejimmy)*

yeah but what kind of room.. ie beds


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

1 week!


----------



## crazejimmy (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

Un fortunately it is a single king bed but it is non smoking and on an upper floor.


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazejimmy)*

thats what I got but smoking


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_1 week!

Sweet man, I was talking to you a bit about your car earlier in the year , can't wait to see it at the hotel. I'll be with the crazy canuks.
Cheers


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Driverwanted)*

time is going to fast, have.....to.....finish.....cars.....


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

it's four days left until I head down to NJ, and so much needs to be done [Garth]I think I'm goin' to hurl[/Garth]


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

hmmmmm


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*






















8 hours of claybaring, wet-sanding, polishing, and buffing yesterday to have it rain today.....god hates me, what is the forecast?


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (horshack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *horshack* »_

























































































































HAHAHA, i like your forecast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[weatherman]"it looks like we are having a cold system of lots of beer heading over Edison, New Jersey this weekend... Better bring plenty of water if you want to make it to Waterfest somewhat alive."[/weatherman]


----------



## VeeDubbDiva (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

Anyone know what the "club level" rooms are about??? All i know is that i just bought one for 169 a night....anything spectacular about it???


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbDiva* »_i just bought one for 169 a night....

Party in your room!


----------



## VeeDubbDiva (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

Haha hells yeah...I mean i dont care about the price...i just wanted a room. But i am kinda wondering why its on the "club level"


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*

i dunno....wet bar?


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*

Check the website maybe it will say on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbDiva* »_Haha hells yeah...I mean i dont care about the price...i just wanted a room. But i am kinda wondering why its on the "club level"









Club level is where its at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by europower_TS at 8:38 PM 7-13-2004_


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (europower_TS)*

Man I have no idea where my room is at


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Yea I wish we knew room numbers beforehand


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

Well I guess my car will not be there... Just took it for a ride and my MAF and air filter broke loose and it got ran over... Plus its passed due for inspection...







oh well, still will be a good time







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SIXTO at 3:21 AM 7-14-2004_


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

that sucks bro







but don't be a quitter!!!


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

We leave in 5 hours


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

Nice, Ill raise you one


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

Your right...you better be ready to be picked up


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*

Ditto on the club level thing. I was hoping to get a bling bling on the top level but they said they dont have any??? Oh well.
I hope their club level isnt like the "Club Level" i stayed on at H20.... 
Ceramic tile floor + Wet feet + Bacardi = Splitting Headache
Billy


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (Metho)*

When I booked my rooms I inquired about some sort of suite and it didn't exist. I wanted the Real World Las Vegas suite, but I had to settle for 2 queen beds and a desk.


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (DiscoStu)*

90 minutes and counting!

Bahahahahahahahah!
I havn't packed yet!


----------



## VeeDubbDiva (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

The story on the whole club level shebang...we get free food. Access to some club lounge thing and i do believe thats about it. I have a king and a fold out couch. Ohmigod waterfest is going to be soooooooooooooooooooooo much fun!!


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubbDiva)*

Yes it is... Do people grill in the parking lots


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

If by "grill" you mean drink, then the answer is yes.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

We'll be grilling at the show, it's more fun to drive up to a restaurant with the VWs so we'll be eating out for dinner. But grilling at the hotel seems alright. Cops may not let you have an open flame though.


----------



## dubaudi (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXTO* »_Well I guess my car will not be there... Just took it for a ride and my MAF and air filter broke loose and it got ran over... Plus its passed due for inspection...







oh well, still will be a good time







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by SIXTO at 3:21 AM 7-14-2004_

Somebody help a brotha out!!


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (tornadoGLX)*

Thanks.... I just looked at the sensor and it is smashed... Not to mention the filter was only a week old... Ill get over it...
Yeah I was wondering about grilling cause I was going to bring mine and do it up in the hotel parking lot... 
couple of more dayz







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DiscoStu (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

Whisper's Lounge is open from 
5-12 on Friday night
and 12-12 on Saturday

I know I will be enjoying a cocktail or two ..


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (DiscoStu)*

That looks like a nice Guinness


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm freaking out man, i just want to leave right now.








I have everything ready but the car, I'm not sure if I should polish and wax since it'll be raining most of the time. Is there any good places that I could wash my car down there? Will there be a car wash at waterfest? I need my B5 looking clean for sunday at least.
How does a cruise to waterfest from the hotel sound?


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

Easy there spanky..JK








I would wash, polish then wax... then when you get there just do a quick wash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

24 more hours and I should be on my way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

15 hours and i am out of my door








I am expectiong to roll in around 7pm at the hotel, hopefully some of you will already be there. Keep your eyes open for a mean black magic B5... most likely with painters tape all over the front end.


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (merk20vt)*

Going shopping for grilling products and beer tonight... I will be in a 98 silver 2.8T Jetta with a boser hood...Say hello


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

Man I was thinking about Waterfest today..and holy crap aM I going to ****ING WASTED
Oh yeah I'll be there in this, but with afew new dents


















_Modified by veedubBiker at 8:05 PM 7-15-2004_


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubBiker* »_Man I was thinking about Waterfest today..and holy crap aM I going to ****ING WASTED


You sure ur not allready


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

damn i thought i was doin pretty good
ah well....think of it as way early pregaming


----------



## crazejimmy (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

I will be leaving right after work tomorrow. It should be around 2-3pmish. I will be in my 04 tdi jetta rolling on 19" A8 wheels in chrome. It will be irish car bomb time when I get there. Jamison Bailys and guiness already in the car.


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (crazejimmy)*

HA i'm hangin out with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

I hate all of you. I am so massively jealous that I can't go this year (stupid birthday camping trip with friends that I didn't have the balls to weasel out of)


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the freaks come out at night the freaks come out at night the freaks come out at night!!!!!!! i leave in less than 12 ahhhhhhhh haven't packed, just buffed again tonight, F*** the weather!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i'd post a pic but i'm tooooo lazy just look for the blitzkrieg banners we'll be rolling/parking together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everyone have a safe trip and take it SLOOOOW in town you know they're waiting to "welcome" us


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazejimmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazejimmy* »_I will be leaving right after work tomorrow. It should be around 2-3pmish. I will be in my 04 tdi jetta rolling on 19" A8 wheels in chrome. It will be irish car bomb time when I get there. Jamison Bailys and guiness already in the car.

Im hanging with you.. Car bombs are mad good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

jimmy!!! my buddy!!! my pal!!!


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## respect_mk3 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

im here anyone else online in their rooms?


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (respect_mk3)*

har har i'm using the internet in my room


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (horshack)*

back parking lot right now


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (horshack)*

In my room as well. 
This hotel is lame so far


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

pics of the first timer (jirby_the_frog) in our crew passed out.



































_Modified by horshack at 11:23 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## Blitzkrieg Tuners (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (horshack)*

LOL....
ROFL....


----------



## maniac_productions (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg Tuners)*

for those of you who haven't checked the surrounding areas of the hotel...there's nothing but industrial losts and a giant civic center parking lot about a mile down the road...follow the signs for the "exposition hall"...just so you know where to head to have some fun tonight....look out for cops though...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see ya there!


----------



## Bob Opla (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: (maniac_productions)*

what are you all ****in noobs? you put it on their face. *******


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Bob Opla)*

Edit: Made another post with pics..


_Modified by JmakVR6 at 10:23 AM 7-18-2004_


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (JmakVR6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1498462


----------

